# How to get on bid invite list?



## Texas plumbr (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been in business for myself five months now and have met with a couple GC's yo be placed on their bid invite list. I currently work for a few residential builders but really prefer commercial work. My question is does anyone have any advise on how to get more projects to bid on?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

You could try a local builders exchange. 

You can join www.mrs1977.com

Better to just cruise around to jobs and whore out your cards. That has worked 100% better than any company that wants your money to offer you jobs.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Texas plumbr said:


> I've been in business for myself five months now and have met with a couple GC's yo be placed on their bid invite list. I currently work for a few residential builders but really prefer commercial work. My question is does anyone have any advise on how to get more projects to bid on?


 You need to get out there and meet some of the local commercial GC's in your area and talk to the PM's about getting on their bid list.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

www.thebluebook.com

​


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I avoid those bid and invite lists like the plague......
you dont know who is inviting you to dinner... especially 
with commercial work.....

come into my parlor said the spider to the fly.:blink:.


----------

